# Viper 5901 installed - Cranks but no start



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Have installed the alarm everything works but the remote start, cranks but doesn't fire. It's in a 98 Pontiac Grand Prix. Can some one tell me which wires go where so I can double check my wiring?

Heavy gauge remote start, (H3) 10-pin connector
H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL)
H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL WIRE)
H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT
H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT
H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX
RELAY
H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT
H3/10 NC (no connection)
NC

Car info Polarity

12v red & red/white +
Starter yellow + 
Ign pink +
Ign 2 white +
Acc orange +
Acc 2 brown +
key sense lt green -

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Any ideas? By the way the car will not start with the key either, just cranks. Thanks.


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Another question; On connecting car wiring to this connector are these to be wired one each to the input and output of the corresponding wire in the ignition harness as in the two starter wires? Thank you.

Heavy gauge remote start, (H3) 10-pin connector
H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL)
H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL WIRE)
H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT
H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT
H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX
RELAY
H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT
H3/10 NC (no connection)


----------



## xhphantomhx (Nov 2, 2011)

I've just installed a Viper 5902 on my 2001 Camaro yesterday, since yours is also GM, they should be similar in the wiring, if not same...so I'm going to try to help you

Heavy gauge remote start, (H3) 10-pin connector
H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT - *PINK WIRE @ STEERING WHEEL COLUMN (12v when ignition in RUN position)*
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87 - *RED WIRE @ STEERING WHEEL COLUMN (12v all the time)*
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT - *BROWN + ORANGE WIRE @ STEERING WHEEL COLUMN (12v when ignition in run and when in accessory position)*
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL) - *YELLOW WIRE (CAR SIDE)*
H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL WIRE) - *YELLOW WIRE ( KEY SIDE)*
H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT - *RED WIRE @ STEERING WHEEL COLUMN (12v all the time)*
H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT - *NOT USED*
H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX
RELAY - *NOT USED*
H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT - *RED WIRE @ STEERING WHEEL COLUMN (12v all the time)*

Did you do a bypass for the security? Do you have VATS or PASSLOCK ? I used a bypass module to get past VATS, otherwise the car will not start.

*Also here is the full install guide for you for viper 5901:*

Zippyshare.com - 5901.pdf


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xhphantomhx said:


> I've just installed a Viper 5902 on my 2001 Camaro yesterday, since yours is also GM, they should be similar in the wiring, if not same...so I'm going to try to help you
> 
> Heavy gauge remote start, (H3) 10-pin connector
> H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT - *PINK WIRE @ STEERING WHEEL COLUMN (12v when ignition in RUN position)*
> ...



Correct you are!
Thank you for helping out, need anything just ask!


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's what came from DEI it worked. I thought I would post for others. thanks for everyone's help.

1998 Pontiac Grand Prix info from DEI.

Viper Grand Prix Circuit 

Heavy gauge remote start, (H3) 10-pin connector
H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 IN/OUT Pink @ Ignition Switch Harness Ignition 1
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) Flex Relay Red @ Ignition Switch Harness +12V Constant
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT Orange @ Ignition Switch Harness Accessory 1
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE) Yellow @ Ignition Switch Harness Starter
H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE) Yellow @ Ignition Switch Harness ,, Starter
H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT Red/White @ Ignition Switch Harness , +12V Constant
H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) FLEX RELAY OUT White @ Ignition Switch Harness Ignition 2 *** Viper set to IGN2
H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A Not Used
H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACC/STARTER INPUT Red @ Ignition Switch Harness +12V Constant
H3/10 NC (no connection)


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok guys I'm back to crank no start. everything worked fine yesterday double and triple checked my wiring. Can I unplug the viper and jump out the violet and green wires to get the car to start? Or to see if it will without it in the equation?


----------



## xhphantomhx (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you able to start it with the key? 

You also didn't answer my question... did you use a bypass module?


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

No it will not start either way. no on the bypass. it had a marksman system in it when I bought the car a few years ago. no factory alarm or vats.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bulldawg69 said:


> No it will not start either way. no on the bypass. it had a marksman system in it when I bought the car a few years ago. no factory alarm or vats.


 The car has a chip in the key, yes? If so you need to use a meter on the key then find the two thin white wires in the steering column (leave room when you cut them to put it back to normal). cut them go to radio shack ask for a resistor within a .ten value and solider it in place to the two wires.


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

No chip on the keys,either.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bulldawg69 said:


> No chip on the keys,either.





> No it will not start either way. no on the bypass. it had a marksman system in it when I bought the car a few years ago. no factory alarm or vats.


 You need to fix why the car is not starting with the key first, what is a marksman system?


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Marksman was the brand of alarm/remote start that was in it before.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bulldawg69 said:


> Marksman was the brand of alarm/remote start that was in it before.


OK,
You need to use a test light to make sure the wires you connected to in the car ARE in fact what you should have taped into, follow me? Where did you tape into the wires at? Steering column i hope, if you unplug the unit the car should start. If not............ so you hooked up starter kill I'll assume? I cant re read each thread each time i come in you can not assume anything with me. I assume you need help but you give me no help to help you out with? What have you done to trouble shoot ti if at all? The car wont start with the key?


----------



## Bulldawg69 (Nov 1, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> OK,
> You need to use a test light to make sure the wires you connected to in the car ARE in fact what you should have taped into, follow me? Where did you tape into the wires at? Steering column i hope, if you unplug the unit the car should start. If not............ so you hooked up starter kill I'll assume? I cant re read each thread each time i come in you can not assume anything with me. I assume you need help but you give me no help to help you out with? What have you done to trouble shoot ti if at all? The car wont start with the key?


Its fixed! It was the fuel pump. Ever heard of one going out while it was in the shop? Guess I was lucky on that one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bulldawg69 said:


> Its fixed! It was the fuel pump. Ever heard of one going out while it was in the shop? Guess I was lucky on that one. Thanks for the help.


 Just glade you got it worked out, and lucky too I see! Now go enjoy it in the winter months ahead!


----------

